# red stains



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Pictures, please, if you can.
What color are the dogs? Are the red stains simply on the hair from licking?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Red staining is usually from urine or saliva (licking). Although not harmful, it can be unsightly, is difficult to get rid of, and may be indicative of a problem (e.g. anal gland). No amount of washing the area will get rid of the staining, so it's best to shave the area down and clean it regularly while new, clean hair grows in. Or just live with it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too think it's saliva staining......usually from licking . Is she licking herself a lot 'down there'? Could indicate a problem. Do you shave her 'close' and it is perhaps irritating the skin, or maybe not enough, and she doesn't like to be dirty and she is cleaning herself? Are her anal glands full and itchy? Does she have allergies? Lots of possibilities!


----------

